
Joshua Schachter Launches Newest Tasty Labs Project, Skills.to - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/28/joshua-schachter-launches-newest-tasty-labs-project-skills-to/
======
joshu
Hooray!

Disclaimer: that's me!

~~~
famoreira
Hey joshu, are you planning on building a people's search with reputation
built in?

~~~
joshu
I dunno. We are figuring it out as we go along.

I always thought people search was for searching by name?

I want to do reputation search with people built in.

~~~
famoreira
OK. It makes sense! Had a play with it today and saw more people mentioning on
Twitter.

Good luck!

